# [solved] cdrecord not/very slow burning problem, corrupt

## clintpatty

Lately I've been having problems with cdrecord.  I tried updating it, and that did not help.  I've tried it on both 2.6.11 and 2.6.17 kernels.  I have scsi cdrom and such enabled in both and ide-scsi emulation turned on in grub.  Neither seem to support scsi emulation.  It has worked before with /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 or /dev/dvd.  No matter what I set the speed to, it seems to burn at about 1X, or it may call it 4X.  Either way, it let a normal sized iso burn for about 5 hours once and it didn't finish.  I can use graveman as a frontend and don't seem to have that problem.  It still burns slow, but it finishes.  Unfortunately, the resulting cd does not work.  I've tried downloading the ISOs again to make sure it wasn't corrupted.  Neither ftp nor torrent downloads of GoboLinux work, for instance.  growisofs burns dvds just fine.  I can post whatever info might be useful.  Thanks, and I hope this is the right forum.Last edited by clintpatty on Sun Jul 30, 2006 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frostschutz

You do not use ide-scsi in kernel 2.6 for burning anymore. Disable it. Have you already tried without it?

----------

## clintpatty

I took it out and it still doesn't work.  A test run goes at full speed.

----------

## piewie

- become root

- check for DMA

- don't use ide-scsi on current kernels

- post used cdrecord command

- post complete output of cdrecord command

- try another iso

- try another media

----------

## clintpatty

- become root - always for burning

- check for DMA - check

- don't use ide-scsi on current kernels - check

- post used cdrecord command - # cdrecord dev=/dev/dvd driveropts=burnfree speed=8 GoboLinux-012-i686.iso

- post complete output of cdrecord command - will do next time I burn, but it claims successful with whatever speed I choose if I let it sit for like an hour

- try another iso - tried GoboLinux and ReactOS

- try another media - check

----------

## clintpatty

I thought I should also add that cdrecord doesn't work in Slackware either.

----------

## clintpatty

```
# cdrecord dev=/dev/dvd speed=12 driveropts=burnfree,forcespeed GoboLinux-012-i686.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a06 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/dvd'

devname: '/dev/dvd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'DVDR   PX-716A  '

Revision       : '1.07'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE VARIREC GIGAREC FORCESPEED SPEEDREAD SINGLESESSION HIDECDR

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

GigaRec is off.

Turning forcespeed on

Turning Power-Rec off.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 8 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Turning BURN-Free on

cdrecord: Success. send opc: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0xb (Reserved)

Sense Bytes:

Sense Key: 0xFFFFFFFF [], Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x00 Qual 0x00 (no additional sense information) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 180.105s timeout 60s

cdrecord: OPC failed.

cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.

resid: 4
```

----------

## clintpatty

Kernel 2.4.20 with an older version of cdrecord burns the disk successfully with scsi emulation and speed=16 driveropts=burnfree

Any ideas on how to update my firmware are welcome.  It's a Plextor 716A, and I can't get pxupdate to work.

----------

## clintpatty

It worked or got pretty close with k3b under a 2.6 kernel.  It wasn't entirely successful, but I think some of that was due to the crappy media.  I did not try it with the good media that I used for the successful 2.4 cdrecord burn.

----------

## clintpatty

I upgraded the firmware, and I still get errors.  It burns fine in my Plextor CD burner.

----------

## clintpatty

The problem isn't really solved, but I determined that the problem isn't the drive or the kernel.  It works properly in kernel 2.4 and doesn't in 2.6, and it would probably work correctly in Windows.  The media are pretty crappy, though.  With a 2.6 kernel, the drive can't handle media that crappy, while my cd burner that normally operates at slower speeds can.  I found a non-shitty (only 16x, though) disk, and the burn went fine.

----------

## rlittle

This is a little late, but I just had a bad experience with a Plextor PX-716A which I believe is the model you have. It had trouble recognizing some store-bought media (that nothing else in my possession has any trouble reading, including an old DVD player attached to my TV).

In windows (I tried everything) it would give "unrecognized format" errors and in Linux (2.6.17-r5) it would give:

```
Sep  9 23:07:52 klatuu kernel: hda: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Sep  9 23:07:52 klatuu kernel: hda: packet command error: error=0x44 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x04 }

```

Flashing the firmware didn't help, and after I read a few unhappy stories on the web, it returned it and got a 760A instead which has given me no problems at all (yet   :Very Happy:  ) I've already burned some dual-layer movies, but I haven't watched them start to finish yet.

Anyway, just wanted to point out that you *could* be having hardware problems. Apparently they start getting reliable if the TLA (on the the sticker on the outside of the drive) is 0309 or higher.

Good luck! Hope you already solved this and it's not your hardware!

----------

## OldTango

 *rlittle wrote:*   

> This is a little late, but I just had a bad experience with a Plextor PX-716A which I believe is the model you have.

 I have 3 of these drives in different computers. 2 Gentoo's and one XP.  I fought all kinds of errors on my workstation for 2 to 3 months with this drive.  It use to work great, no problems, except that you can not use cheap media in them.  Cheap media will result in all kinds of different problems, even if the drive is in top condition.

I assumed that because I could write to the drive on different occasions as user or root, the problem had to be in the software, and that various updates had broke this.  Sometimes I would rebuild specific programs and it would start working again, sometimes it would get worse.  I don't have a dual boot system so no way to chaek its opperation in windoz.  I finally got fed up and tried to burn a dvd form the command line using cd-record in verbose mode.  It started of ok but started to give all kinds of errors but the error that caught my attention was something along the lines of [servo drive error].  I decided that my only option left was to replace the drive.  Picked up a cheap LG DVD tossed it in the system.  Booted and made sure the kernel saw it.  Didn't update any software, using everything as it was before.  I was able to burn a dvd with 1gig of data in minutes.  Checked the newly burned disc in all my computers....................  :Very Happy: 

After doing some google searching I discovered that the Plextor PX-716A is a exspensive paper weight.  This dirve and some others have a life span of 50 to 100 burns, if it gets that far.  I got 77 burns from mine, I know cause I conuted.  I also have a much older PlexWriter CDRW that has worked for the last 5 years perfectly.  I still think Plextor makes great drives just not this one.

I am not looking forward to replacing the other 2 but it appears I will have to soon.

----------

